# Brookville Lake Walleye



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

Just curious if anyone on here has fished the walleye spawn at Brookville Lake. Do they go as far north to get into the whitewater river or do they just stay in the shallows on the north end of the lake. Do they venture below the dam to spawn? Never tried it there before only white bass spawn. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kosta (May 24, 2013)

See this months Gadabout publication. Tag Knob has an article that addresses your question. Do a search for the Gadabout website.


----------



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok will do, thanks!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

In 10 years of hitting the White Bass run above the lake, I know of about 3 eyes that have seen caught, all jacks around 17" maybe, have heard tales of a few more but I tells me it is possible for them to run up the river but normally NO, they would stay in the lake, the tailwater after spring drawdown has a few in there as well that got flushed through the outlet. 

Salmonid


----------



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah seeing how shallow that north end is and muddy I wasn't too confident they went into the river. Guess i'll stick to the Rocky shorelines. Thanks for the info Salmonid! Good luck this year on the white bass, hope to catch a few myself.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

IDNR does their egg collection netting at the dam. Having fished walleye at Brookville for a number of years, have bever done well at the river end of the lake. I know some that do but I stick to the rocky areas and creek mouths


----------



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info kdog.


----------



## liuyanghe (Oct 24, 2012)

I fished Brookville for several years. Lots of people will start fish the dam this week if ice is out. Most people arrive at sunset and fish till mid night, I never seen any fish been caught at day time. There were lots of walleye spawn by the dam at night till early May. If you flash your head light when you hear water splash, you can actually see them shake eggs/sperms on the water, big female followed by several smaller male. Most of them won't take any offer, while if you keep throw some suspend stick bait, reel it back slowly, you'll get one or two good hit per night. 
For the white river, there were some good eyes went along with white bass. The key is use heavy jig like 1/8 or 1/4 to keep drag/jump the bait on the river bed, if your bait is not on the bottom they won&#8217;t hit. I went to white river around 10 times at 2012, caught 7 eyes total, two of them were keeper, 17 and 24.
hope this can help


----------



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info liuyanghe.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

liuyanghe said:


> Most of them won't take any offer, while if you keep throw some suspend stick bait, reel it back slowly, you'll get one or two good hit per night.


Keep in mind they arent eating, simple reaction strikes...
The walleye porn show is worth the trip though

Also keep in mind foul hooking a fish is common in these circumstances, and 9 out of 10 times, you are being watched...youve been warned.


----------



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah hillbilly910 I hear us on that. I've fished the walleye spawn up at Maumee and those guys do see everything. Thanks for the response.


----------



## liuyanghe (Oct 24, 2012)

If you been there you'll know foul hook is really rare, I heard somebody say the fish hit with dorsal fin but never seen one, Brookville is not Maumee river, don't have that kind of fish numbers. I think the bite is aggressive male defend their territory or position, I never had any female on my hook at this time of the year.
I fish at Maumee a lot, if it's not too slow, and you don't use lead jig
7 out of ten 10 will be good hook, spawning walleye is aggressive.


Hillbilly910 said:


> Keep in mind they arent eating, simple reaction strikes...
> The walleye porn show is worth the trip though
> 
> Also keep in mind foul hooking a fish is common in these circumstances, and 9 out of 10 times, you are being watched...youve been warned.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

considering i live a couple minutes from there, i guess you can say ive "actually" been there, only been fishing there for 25 something years.

really rare? c'mon. Ive seen several tickets get issued because somebody thought they would be cute and take a big girl home by force.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Hillbilly910 said:


> considering i live a couple minutes from there, i guess you can say ive "actually" been there, only been fishing there for 25 something years.
> 
> really rare? c'mon. Ive seen several tickets get issued because somebody thought they would be cute and take a big girl home by force.


You got that right! Heck, I've had liscense and creel checked 4x in one day.


----------



## lynchingfish513 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ive never been to brookville lake, and have never caught a walleye either but have always wanted to actually really bad!!! Its on my fish hit list. I was wondering if any one had any info or pointers on where I would have the best chances and what would be the best thing to use to try to hook up to one of those beautys. Really any info would help greatly thanks.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

lynchingfish513 said:


> Ive never been to brookville lake, and have never caught a walleye either but have always wanted to actually really bad!!! Its on my fish hit list. I was wondering if any one had any info or pointers on where I would have the best chances and what would be the best thing to use to try to hook up to one of those beautys. Really any info would help greatly thanks.


Bank Fishing - Below the dam in the tailwaters, Jigs and Crawlers slowly on the bottom

East side of FF causeway Jigs and crawlers, small cranks and stickbaits

If you got a boat, makes fishing brookville mucho better


----------



## lynchingfish513 (Mar 10, 2015)

Okay cool. yeah I have a boat . Its a bit of a drive from west chester so I wanna get as much info as I can so I dont go an get skunked . One walleye is all im asking for lol. I appreciate it.


----------



## Schoenherrz (Feb 27, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knew if the white bass were up in the river yet?

Zach


----------



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

A guy on the Indiana forum said they are, he was only a couple away from daily limit this past weekend. I don't know how or if this cold front coming through is gonna affect things for this weekend.


----------



## Schoenherrz (Feb 27, 2014)

Cool thanks for the help, I'll be up there this weekend do I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking Saturday maybe, good luck!


----------



## Schoenherrz (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah same here, looks like crappy weather but oh well. I'll let you know how I did.

Zach


----------



## Schoenherrz (Feb 27, 2014)

Got out this morning on the river and did pretty well. Had a limit of white bass by 10am (12 fish) and threw another 10 fish back. I got 5 or 6 of pink curly tails and the best bite was on a shad imitation plastic under a bobber.


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

Never thought to put a plastic shad under a bobber, I suppose it keeps the bait at the correct depth and tumbles down stream like a wounded baitfish. Did you use a Gulp Minnow or just plan ole plastic?


----------



## Schoenherrz (Feb 27, 2014)

I was fishing a pool below some fast water so the current wasnt very fast. The plastic I was using was a bobby garland minnow. I usually crappie fish with this setup but it worked well for the white bass.


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Gawd, I wish they would watch the real criminals like they watch the fishermen - is something wrong with this picture..........


----------



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice job Schoenherrz!


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Man Zach, you really tore them up! How deep were you fishing the bobber/imitation minnow rig?


----------

